# Why is there no Line 6 relay IEM equivalent?



## chamelious (Nov 2, 2015)

Might be a daft question.

Quality on a line 6 g30 is so good, they added a simulation to intentionally make it worse. You can get hold of them for like £100.

A usable IEM transmitter/receiver costs £700 odd plus. Why is this?


----------



## BenSolace (Nov 2, 2015)

chamelious said:


> Might be a daft question.
> 
> Quality on a line 6 g30 is so good, they added a simulation to intentionally make it worse. You can get hold of them for like £100.
> 
> A usable IEM transmitter/receiver costs £700 odd plus. Why is this?



A digital relay series IEM system has been on the wishlist of a great many for some time now. There are a couple of digital IEM's out now (MiPro, Lectrosonics) but they are pretty expensive. No doubt Line6 don't want to add another entry to the market that is unaffordable, as that's their target audience priced out!

I believe that most IEM's cost more than their guitar/vocal wireless equivalents as the technology involved is of greater cost - getting a receiver the size of a beltpack is supposedly much harder than getting a transmitter into a beltpack, which I can kind of understand.

Another issue is latency. I saw some folks trying to use a casual listening digital transmitter/receiver for pro-audio monitoring, but the latency was too extreme.

I use the Sennheiser G3 IEM, but can safely recommend the LD Systems MEI1000X in either channel 38 or 70 - my Senn is on channel 38 and my band has 2 x LD units on channel 70 and there isn't a huge difference in sound.


----------



## chamelious (Nov 3, 2015)

Cool, thanks dude. I have one of the Thomann ones, the T.bone ones, and its pretty naff!


----------



## BlueGrot (Nov 4, 2015)

Because a usable IEM transmitter is powerful. An l6 relay might work in smaller venues but on larger venues I wouldn't touch line 6 products with a ten foot pole.


----------



## chamelious (Nov 6, 2015)

BlueGrot said:


> Because a usable IEM transmitter is powerful. An l6 relay might work in smaller venues but on larger venues I wouldn't touch line 6 products with a ten foot pole.



Interesting, i'm pretty sure the Periphery guys all use the Line 6 stuff with no issues.


----------



## BenSolace (Nov 6, 2015)

chamelious said:


> Interesting, i'm pretty sure the Periphery guys all use the Line 6 stuff with no issues.



A lot of touring bands are using either the rack or pedal Relay wireless systems with minimal/no problems, and I reckon the only reason others aren't using them is 'cos they've had a unit for years that never broke down - if it aint broke, don't fix it!

I have owned the G90 rack and now use the G50 pedal, had a few random issues with the rack and one occasion with the pedal, but it's swings and roundabouts as the old UHF units I've used didn't sound as good and had more noise.


----------

